# St marys river



## gpd387 (Aug 27, 2014)

I am probably answering my question, as I type this but I have to ask. I travel by the St. Marys River often, more now that the blue bridge is open, however I never see boats fishing on the river.

Are there any decent fishing in the St. Marys? Is it considered fresh or brackish? 

I just find it strange to never see any boats on this river. There is a red truck with a boat trailer there everyday, but I never see anyone else.

Oh yeah, what is the little building by the blue bridge, it looks vacant but there is a sailboat tied up...

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## deadline34 (Aug 28, 2014)

West of the Hwy 17 bridge is considered fresh water in terms of fishing regulations.  The actual point where it becomes fresh varies depending on the flow and the tide.

The river contains fairly high concentrations of tannic acid, which is the result of rotting vegetation in the swamp.  Many fish avoid that and prefer the portions of the river east of St. Marys. However, fishing is quite good in smaller streams feeding into the river.


----------



## gpd387 (Aug 28, 2014)

thanks deadline34,
I may give those feeder streams a shot soon.


----------



## tharris003 (Aug 28, 2014)

Feeder Creeks down past 95 and around Crandall, in the winter hybrids and stripers around the blue bridge and RR Trestle foundations in the rip around them, if you go up river and go to the little saint marys river there is good bass fishing, and May - July is really good for some big stripers. Also Just down from the blue bridge is catfish creek, caught reds and largemouth in there before as well.


----------



## mattech (Aug 28, 2014)

Is this the building you are referring to behind my van?  If so, its abandoned. Also if any of y'all see any big gators in that area send me a pm. My brother has two tags there.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 29, 2014)

Bill Gross owns that property.


----------



## HoboDawg (Aug 29, 2014)

*Bill Gross owns everything in Camden.. lol*

nm..


----------



## gpd387 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yep that's the bldg I was talking about, is there anything BG doesn't own? Haha I really need to hit the water, I have only been twice since moving here, which is totally unacceptable!


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep in mind, with a GA fishing license, you can fish shore to shore on the St. Marys...but not tributaries, on FL side.


----------



## gpd387 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reminders, I need to get me a FL license so I don't mess up. Do they post sign in the tributaries here, if you cross state lines. NC and VA were really good about that


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 1, 2014)

No signage that I've ever seen; you just don't fish beyond the Florida side of the river (i.e. not up any feeder creeks, etc). If you get the Florida non-resident license, then you can fish wherever.


----------



## roperdoc (Sep 1, 2014)

Better watch size and creel limit regs if you are fishing both sides.
When my BIL lived in Fernandina I could put in there and fish Cumberland, just couldn't come back with more than a Fla limit.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 1, 2014)

roperdoc said:


> Better watch size and creel limit regs if you are fishing both sides.
> When my BIL lived in Fernandina I could put in there and fish Cumberland, just couldn't come back with more than a Fla limit.



Good point...and if you come back to GA with one 26" red--legal by FL regs, GA DNR will not be amused.


----------



## gpd387 (Sep 2, 2014)

great points all around guys.


----------



## trippcasey (Sep 26, 2014)

I've caught trout in Catfish creek, gone up a little ways and caught redbreast and bass. My family owns land that backs up to catfish creek. I've paddled up and down that creek since I was old enough to slide the boat down the bank on my own. That being said, I prefer to fish well east of the blue bridge. I know the area better and have had much better success from Burrells Creek east and up Crooked River, and all of the creeks and rivers on the west side of Cumberland. Lots of good holes...and sandbars too.


----------

